
Joyent cancels gab.com hosting service - PKop
https://gab.com/a/posts/40064049
======
metildaa
Hosting a "truly free speech" social platform on any cloud or hosted provider
is not going to pan out well, really don't know what the creators expected
here.

Pick a regulated telecom company or three to act as your ISP and get an ASN if
this is the challenge you want to take on.

~~~
core-questions
Indeed, but this isn't the most accessible thing for most people to take on.
Something like Gab can and should be able to handle it, though, if they have
any technical wherewithal.

Ultimately something like Urbit will be needed to provide a better home for
this kind of thing.

~~~
metildaa
It takes a bit of effort, sure, but Gab's creators did not make a backup plan,
let alone take basic steps to protect against likely threats to their
continued operation.

------
joshmn
Has Shopify said anything about them running shop.gab.com?

~~~
core-questions
Is your goal to give them ideas? Do the t-shirts violate Shopify's terms of
service somehow? Should they be cut off from all possible revenue streams as
punishment for their sins?

~~~
metildaa
In the context of those revenue streams being made possible by private
companies that are not required to serve anyone, yes, they have full latitude
to ban anyone for any reason.

Ceding your revenue streams to the whims of volatile private companies is a
poor idea when avoidable.

